# What's happening here??



## Jerry Fenner (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi all I think I've got a hardware failure approaching but I'm not sure what to consider. I very often get lines, dots, and colour distortions occurring across my screen.... And I am not sure if this is a screen issue, graphics card or what. Googling the issue hasn't helped, and right now it seems to be getting worse by the day, like completely blue or white where an image should be.... When I have issues with lines of dots, I think they can be all over my screen, while these effects are restricted to the image area


----------



## IanL (Jun 14, 2016)

The rest of your window is fine.  My guess is that LR's use of the GPU is no going well.  Some graphics cards / drivers are not supported.  This talks about blue or white screen display of images and how to turn off the use of the GPU:

Adobe Lightroom GPU Troubleshooting and FAQ


----------



## Jerry Fenner (Jun 14, 2016)

Thanks Ian - it's a recent issue, one that has gradually got worse. I have just tried giving the card a good clean - the dust and gunge on the heat sink and fan was disgusting, and I will see if that solves the issues. If it does, I'll try to remember to report back, but in case I forget, my silence will speak volumes


----------



## Jerry Fenner (Jun 14, 2016)

One immediate impression is that LR is running faster


----------



## Jerry Fenner (Jun 15, 2016)

Well, not wishing to count my chickens, but so far so good.... tons of work done today and just one single incident of two or three lines across an image, and no restarts of either Lightroom or my PC required at any point during the day. Still seems possible that I might need to replace my graphics card - GeForce 9600 GT - there are suggestions that it is not supported under Windows 10


----------



## Jerry Fenner (Jun 22, 2016)

Still good, seems to like the problem was overheating because of a massive dust monster


----------



## IanL (Jun 22, 2016)

Glad to hear it. I did not consider an overheated card could cause that but I guess it actually makes sense.


----------



## Jerry Fenner (Aug 16, 2016)

Still good


----------

